
Mike Bloomberg's proposed Wall Street transaction tax explained - havella
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/02/18/mike-bloombergs-transaction-tax-would-levy-0point1percent-from-stocks-trades.html
======
downerending
The article explains _what_ it is, but not _why_ it's supposed to be good.
Except perhaps that the proceeds of the tax could be used for welfare
payments.

As explained at the bottom, such a tax is likely to cost holders of
retirements account money.

A more important effect might be slowing the giant vacuum sucking bright
technical people needed elsewhere into Wall Street. Bloomberg could help with
that by not hiring so many himself.

------
zepto
How is this ‘Mike Bloomberg’s’ and not ‘Bernie Sanders’? Bernie had it in his
manifesto before Bloomberg adopted it.

